# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Love Quotes And Friendship Quotes From Around The World

## ajluni top

Hey everybody 
love and friendship is a beautiful feeling
here are some Love Quotes And Friendship Quotes From Around The World 



"Whenever you're in doubt about any action, ask yourself: Is it true? Is it necessary? Is it kind? You can also ask, what would love do now?"- Sri Harold Klemp (Spiritual Wisdom on 
Relationships, page 2)


"If you want to learn to love better, you should start with a friend who you hate." - A Child Speaking On "What Is Love?" By Alan Cohen



"...Love is the only force capable of transforming an enemy into a friend." - Martin Luther King, Jr.


True love will never fade unless it was all a lie - bmw


Love is a circle not a triangle - Sara Starr


 Love is never where you think it is, but when u look closely u'll see true love...- Honey


 Loving you is like breathing. . . how can I stop? – Nicola


 Love is the force that Connects us with God – Nigel Daring


 With Love as one door closes, another opens - Tienah Nyanga


With love, the impossible becomes possible.

Love is the only universal ********. It requires no words to understand.


"If you have love, you have all" - Sri Harold Klemp


"When your heart is full of Love, what room is there  for fear?" - Harold Klemp (Love , the Keystone of Life, pg 68)


Just before we die, nothing else matters in this world, except love.


 "Love is a master key which opens the gate of happiness." - Oliver Wedell Holmes


 "To love and win is the best thing. To love and lose, the next best." William Thackeray


 "People love others not for who they are, but for how they make them feel." - Irwin Federman


and for me
love is a treasure, and if you use it you will not lose it
 :Icon15:

----------


## ajluni top

Good evening friends

don't u have love or friendships relations?

----------


## ayman

thanks  Ajluni Top

if you think you can love someone, please taste pain before you try

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

Love is a circle not a triangle
Love is a master key which opens the gate of happiness


thanks :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

u r welcome friends

----------


## زينة

"To love and win is the best thing. To love and lose, the next best." William Thackeray
Thanks  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

> "To love and win is the best thing. To love and lose, the next best." William Thackeray
> Thanks



u r very welcome :Icon15:

----------

